# fwbuilder emerge probs

## daemonb

Hi,

habe mal wieder total aussagekräftige abbrüche  beim emergen von fwbuilder lol. Wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte.

cya DaemonB

___________schnipp

----------

## Beforegod

Mit welchem GCC versuchst Du zu kompilieren?

----------

## daemonb

ich habe gentoo 1.3 mit gcc 3.1, lief bisher alles auch ohne probs. Wenn ich fwbuilder auf einem anderen sys versuche zu emergen geht es auch nicht. Das andere system ist ein 1.4 mit gcc 3.2. Bei dem anderen system habe ich kein X installiert, das mag dort evtl das prob sein.  :Sad: . 

Mir würde es schon reichen fwbuilder auf einem anderen sys zu haben, damit ich mir immer configs machen kann. Den windows GUI von fwbuilder finde ich nicht mehr, der hätte auch gereicht.

----------

## Beforegod

ohne x ist irgendwie doof  :Wink: 

kannst aber auf Deinem Sys mit

emerge --buildpkg fwbuilder libfwbuilder 

die Pakete zaubern und auf dem anderen mit

emerge --usepkg fwbuilder libfwbuilder installieren!

----------

## daemonb

es geht doch aber bei beiden systemen nicht *g* was macht man dann??? abwarten und teetrinken  :Smile: 

trotzdem danke

cya DaemonB

----------

## Beforegod

Schau mal hier..

scheint ein Problem mit Gcc 3.1 zu sein!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11528&highlight=fwbuilder

----------

## daemonb

hm das ist schlecht ........

Hoffe da gibt es bald ein ebuild welches funzt *bete*.

naja danke dann mal 

cya

----------

## damodred

okay noch einer mit dem selben prob *g*

wäre froh wenns da bald ne lösung gibt  :Smile: 

is ja echt ne seltsame meldung, cout müsste er ja wirklich kennen *g*

sind da nen paar include pfade verbogen oder sowas?

bis denne,

chris

----------

## Marzelpan

Sieht böse aus, guckt mal hier: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6926

Version 1.0.3 funktioniert mit etwas Arbeit. Fies ist dabei, daß das Teil zwar wegen dem fehlenden cout nicht richtig durchcompiliert, man aber nichts davon merkt, da dennoch alles bis dahin Vorhandene installiert wird. Die GUI fehlt dann zum Beispiel.

Ich habe die cout-Probleme in 1.0.3 von Hand gefixt und sie läuft jetzt vernünftig. Werde vielleicht mal einen Patch bauen...

Jojo

----------

